# Encore une autre conférence sur Paris

## vibidoo

Mercredi 2 Avril de 14 h 30 à 16 h 30 

Hall 4 - Paris Expo Porte de Versailles

à la conférence plénière 

Logiciels Libres, une opportunité pour les PME / PMI ?

Animée par : Sidoine Pierrel, Linux Magazine 

Avec : 

Talal El Sayyed, Linux Manager,  West Region

Pascal Houillon, Directeur Général, Sage 

Jean Noel de Galzain, Président directeur général , Aurora groupe 

et le témoignage d'une PME utilisatrice

accès libre

----------

## px

un petit peu d'humour sur le même thème : )

http://qc.servehttp.com/FreeBSD/linux.html

----------

## DuF

histoire de faire remonter ce thread intéressant, up !

----------

## arlequin

Mince, DuF est passé en L33T   :Cool:  (d'ailleurs, ça veut dire quoi leet ?)

ps: ce message ne contient aucune forme d'importance.

----------

## px

leet = 1337 = élite : )

----------

## DuF

oué enfin bon c juste un titre en dessous le pseudo  :Smile: 

----------

## px

ca prouve que tu post bcp  :Wink: 

mais bon, ils n'ont pas encore instaurés le l33T-Hax0R-WtF-F00-OLOLOL-lamer Fux0R  :Wink:  ce qui n'est pas plus mal

----------

## DuF

vaut mieux pour nous  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Pourquoi 1337 et pas 1664 ????   :Razz: 

----------

## px

c'est pas 1664 car ce n'est pas 1337 comme number, 1664 = kr0 mais les vrais 1337 C0wb0yZ Warl0dz h@x0r eux ne picolent pas, ils sont definitivement ololol w00t #!rC hardc0r3 C3daRs, il font pas de mauvais jeux de mots... quand ils boivent, c'est au moins une larme de picon dans une riviere de H : )

Comme il faut refaire toute ta culture Vnd3rGr0vnD:

http://membres.lycos.fr/azerty0/tdc.html (faut croire que le site sur multimania est down...)

si avec ca tu n'a pas la totalité des infos que tu cherche  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

Mince, est-ce que DuF est devenu un vrai décideur ???   :Razz: 

----------

## DuF

Ca ne risque pas, je ne tourne pas au Windows2000 et de toute façon actuellement je cherche du taf, alors avant d'être décideur....  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Tu peux faire du consulting auprès des entreprises qui veulent passer sous Gentoo   :Wink:  (doit pas y en avoir beaucoup, mais ça va venir... enfin, un jour... peut-etre)

----------

## px

ca pete sur le CV en tout cas:

passe temps:

...

aide bénévole sur le forum gentoo (echelon l33t)

capacités:

...

install linux from scratch

----------

## DuF

moué, si elles se mettent à vérifier ce que j'ai pu marquer, elles risquent de ne pas être déçues   :Laughing: 

----------

## px

a l'entretien d'embauche:

voici un RS400, ici vous avez le lecteur de disquette, une disquette vierge et un access a internet, vous avez 2h : )

----------

